# Where can I purchase already made rhinestone transfers in bulk/wholesale pricing



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Where can I purchase good quality already made rhinestone transfers in bulk or at cheaper wholesale prices? I have been reading several things in T-Shirt forum and some of the posts are older and links no longer work. (maybe no longer in business)

I did find Pro World. Does anyone know of other places where they have had good experiences with and can share? Thanks for any info. 

Sandy


----------



## luvhorses (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Sandy: I have been purchasing my bulk rhinestones and logos from a company in British Columbia (rhinestonecanada.ca) so far found prices to be great . My only is that it takes about 5 - 6 days for me to get my order but I'm on the other side of Canada so I just have to order in advance of when I really need them. Give them a shot.

Annette.


----------



## tnsandy (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks, Annette. I will check them out.

Sandy


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

